# The Heaviest Element



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The Heaviest Element Known to Science

Lawrence Livermore Laboratories has discovered the heaviest element
yet known to science.

The new element, Governmentium (Gv), has one neutron, 25 assistant
neutrons, 88 deputy neutrons, and 198 assistant deputy neutrons,
giving it an atomic mass of 312.

These 312 particles are held together by forces called morons, which
are surrounded by vast quantities of lepton-like particles called
peons.

Since Governmentium has no electrons, it is inert; however, it can be
detected, because it impedes every reaction with which it comes into
contact. A tiny amount of Governmentium can cause a reaction that
would normally take less than a second, to take from 4 days to 4 years
to complete.

Governmentium has a normal half-life of 2- 6 years. It does not decay,
but instead undergoes a reorganization in which a portion of the
assistant neutrons and deputy neutrons exchange places.

In fact, Governmentium's mass will actually increase over time, since
each reorganization will cause more morons to become neutrons, forming
isodopes.

This characteristic of morons promotion leads some scientists to
believe that Governmentium is formed whenever morons reach a critical
concentration. This hypothetical quantity is referred to as critical
morass.

When catalysed with money, Governmentium becomes Administratium, an
element that radiates just as much energy as Governmentium since it
has half as many peons but twice as many morons.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thats pretty good 220, I knew I missed something in science class or was it government class?.....


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i wonder if the one neutron ever reads about his "position" in the grand scheme of things..lmao


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How true it is...Thanks 220 I'll pass it on.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's a great assessment of how it really is. Remember it all starts with "morons who don't vote" or is it peons ? LMAO That's a good one 220.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Definitely a good read.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> That's a great assessment of how it really is. Remember it all starts with "morons who don't vote" or is it peons ? LMAO That's a good one 220.


You had it right Tom....It's morons...Peons vote, they're just not rich enough to move out of the high tax brackets.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very good.


----------

